# Sad Sig Sight Story



## woodguy43 (Dec 9, 2015)

I bought a Sig Sauer 1911 Match Elite a couple of months age for HD and have been trying to get night sights for it ever since. No luck and no help from Sig either. 
I need to know which after market sights would fit the factory dovetails. When I first contacted Sig about this they told me Novak in front and Bomar for the rear. Great. I ordered both from Brunell’s after getting recommendations from their tech staff. Ops, neither one fit; the Novak was too narrow and the location of the elevation screw on the Bomar (Kensight) didn’t match the threaded hole in the slide. I contacted the Novak tech staff and they told me Sig gets their “Novak” sights made in China and they are NOT the same as true Novaks. Ok, those sights went back to Brunells (good service from them). 
I contacted Sig again and they said they could install the night sights they have for sale on their website. These are not an adjustable rear but at this point I didn’t care. I sent in the slide along with $110. About three weeks later they said they could not install the sights they have in stock because they don’t fit and that they would send my slide back and reimburse me my money. Oh, they also offered me a different slide for my match pistol which would fit the sights they do offer… for another $325. Nope!
I called and emailed their customer service people about just sending me the dimensions of the dovetails so I could shop them around among the various night sight manufacturers for a set that would fit. 
After much electronic back and forth their bottom line is their lawyers and engineers won’t let them release the dimensions because “we are not allowed to give out this information as it is not published for the public.” They suggested I take it to a gunsmith and have him or her do the measuring.
So here I am having to take my slide to a gunsmith who will have to remove the rear sight to take the necessary measurements… at a cost. 
Only then will I have the needed info to shop for a set of night sights. If I do this you can be sure that info will be published here and on other forums. 
There are lessons to be learned: when thinking of buying a new weapon, check beforehand to make sure any sight modifications you want to make can be made w/o having to spend a lot of bucks on this kind of nonsense. Also don’t buy oddball pistols like this one, SS Match Elite 1911 in .40 Smith and Wesson. Maybe I shudda just bought a Glock!
For sure I won’t buy another Sig.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry, not feeling too bad on this one. Match pistols aren't typically bought for home defense guns, they're bought for shooting matches.

You bought the wrong tool for the job and that sucks. Also sucks that Brownells and Sig couldn't hey it right but it's a matter of overlapping issues. 

I do agree about doing more research before committing to a purchase though as it can save a lot of headache


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

And for what it's worth I sorry I missed your initial thread on this issue as I could have warned you off of proceeding in this task.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you just let the gunsmith do the entire job, including the measurement and ordering the right sight(s), it'll save you a lot of hassle.
That's gotta be worth something.


----------

